# Will there Ever be a Warner Bros./Looney Toons Equivalent of Kingdom Hearts?



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2015)

The _Kingdom Hearts_ series is very popular, despite (or perhaps because of) its unusual concept (Disney characters combined with _Final Fantasy_ characters? How odd is that?), so I wonder if any other companies will attempt to compete with it by producing games with their own characters in a epic fantasy story.

Specifically, I wonder if Warner Bros., the Disney company's greatest competitor, shall produce a game that features their characters together with characters from a popular RPG series (perhaps _Breath of Fire, Fire Emblem,_ or _Golden Sun)_ in a completely new series set in its own universe.

What does everyone else say about this? Would that be an interesting idea? Why or why not?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)

Warner Bros. isn't Disney's competitor since like the 60s. It's Dreamworks.

It's not gonna happen because Kingdom Hearts is Square's idea that Disney just decided to try on a whim. Not the other way around.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 17, 2015)

Who framed Roger Rabbit exists and that's literally all we need. Any idea of this size in game form would just get fucked up. Case in point: Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts is one of the best games of all time so not sure what you're talking about with the "fucked up" comment.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 18, 2015)

Mider T said:


> *Kingdom Hearts is one of the best games of all time *so not sure what you're talking about with the "fucked up" comment.



this is a good way to get people to hate you.


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 18, 2015)

who knows, when disney buys warner in 2016/2017 along with DC after the blockbusting success of the avengers 2 and star wars, we will see maybe a crossover between all universes


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> this is a good way to get people to hate you.



If it wasn't a good debate it wouldn't get hate.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Kingdom Hearts is one of the best games of all time so not sure what you're talking about with the "fucked up" comment.





Violent By Design said:


> this is a good way to get people to hate you.





Mider T said:


> If it wasn't a good debate it wouldn't get hate.





Not necessarily. 

It could be that if you really think KH is one of the best games of all time that the type of people who could debate that with you don't feel like bothering. 

I sure as shit wouldn't feel any need to argue with someone who told me that Grown Ups was one of the best comedies of all time.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> who knows, when disney buys warner in 2016/2017 along with DC after the blockbusting success of the avengers 2 and star wars, we will see maybe a crossover between all universes



Are you joking about that, I hope? Warner Bros. is Disney's largest rival in the entertainment business, and they certainly are not struggling in any way, from what I have heard.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Warner Bros. is Disney's largest rival in the entertainment business


It's           not.


7777777 said:


> Warner Bros. isn't Disney's competitor since like the 60s. It's Dreamworks.


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

I wouldn't play it. I'm not a huge fan of KH


----------



## DeathScream (May 25, 2015)

disney by now has enough money to buy WB and DC


----------



## kluang (Jun 1, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> disney by now has enough money to buy WB and DC



Not gonna happen.  The anti trust law won't let that happen.  Disney couldn't even buy DC because that will be a monopoly. Anti trust, the fair trade laws will stop it.


----------



## Eki (Jun 1, 2015)

Do kids nowadays even know of Looney Toons


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 1, 2015)

There was

on SNES

it was called Looney Tunes B-Ball


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 12, 2015)

Warner Bros should partner with Nintendo if they ever do decide to make a game like that


----------

